# broken bolt inside clutch



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone broke a bolt when trying to take out the cluth? Is there another way of taking the clutch out? Any suggestions?

thank you


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you break the main Primary bolt in the middle?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Instead of using the primary clutch puller, I used a common large bolt and it broke


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch!!! Dang dude thats no good. Sorry i don't have a clue.Maybe someone else can help out on this one.

Is the bolt broke off in side the clutch or is some of it sticking out. You may be able to get it out with a ease out so I've heard but i personally have no experience with this.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man thats no good at all


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is enough hanging out to weld another piece on it?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Been there done that and have the t-shirt...lol. I had the same thing happen to me about 3 months ago. If there is not enough of the bolt sticking out to weld another peice on to it, then you are gonna have to use a couple of big hammers to beat it off. This is the only way that I could get the primary off, I tried a sliding dent hammer and hooking a cain to the primary and snatching it with my truck.....that did not work. What I had to do was, remove the primary cover plate and the spring and take a sledge hammer and sit on the chrome shaft and take another hammer (sledge or dead blow) and hit the sledge hammer about 3 or 4 good times and the primary finnally came off. The down side to doing this warped the chrome shaft and spiders of the primary, but I had no other choice since I had tried everything else. The shaft and spiders didn't look bent untill the primary was put on a lathe. More than likely if you choose to use this method, yours will probablly be warped also. My advice, is to find a good used primary or send the primary to V-Force John for a stage 2 or 3 clutch mod. I tried saving $10.00 on a primary removal tool, and it ended up costing me $160.00 extra to replace the damaged parts. Needless to say I went ahead and bought the proper tool from EPI. Good Luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thank you all very much for your input

after 3 days we finally took out the primary and the broken bolt inside came out, apparently no damage was made 

i took some pictures, will upload them later

regards


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well we just broke out EPI tool tryin to get the clutch off of Head's teryx. luckly we were able to get the bolt out tho. guess we are gonna try beatin on it. he has another clutch he can put in it, but dont want to if he dont have too. any other tricks yall know of to help remove it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what clutch puller did you use? teryx and brute use two different primary pullers


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

we used the brute one. did not realize there was a diff. but i just looked at EPI website and they are a diff part number. 

anybody know what the diff is?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

not sure. that's the only way i knew - i noticed the numbers on epi site one day


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

well here are some pictures of some of the tools we made to take out primary and secondary, the secondary had rust in the shaft and it was very difficult to take out


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a fancy secondary removal tool. You need to market that, seriously.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy the puller.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

did not buy it, I made one with the specs that are here in the forum, it worked great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats pretty cool.. I know who to call if mine ever gets stuck on the shaft.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

sure man, anytime, that´s why we are here for, to help


----------

